# New Boy on the block



## TheWolf (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello All,

Checking in as per requirement - I live in the UK on the south coast.

My favourite genre is Fantsy but also enjoy action/adventure and crime.

Hope to get around to chatting to most of you over the next few months.

By best to all.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi there, Wolf! Let me be the first to welcome you to the forums, and I hope you'll enjoy being a member.



Nickie


----------



## SparkyLT (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, TheWolf. Nice to meet you. Hope you have fun, improve your own writing, and help us improve ours.


----------



## Mistique (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice another one to join the fantasy club, welcome


----------



## Renos Babe (Jun 10, 2009)

hey and welcome.


----------



## MEShammas (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome bud!


----------



## Like a Fox (Jun 12, 2009)

I believe you hoodwinked the system and posted something else here first. And it turned into a little bitch fit. Haha I think you have been suitably introduced to the  forum.

My advice: Critique other work and be thoughtful and you will find others will return the favour. 
Don't get too heated in the debates or the lounge unless you've got the balls for it.
Try to make friends, it will always serve you better than making enemies, especially if you're serious about improving yo' skillz.

And maybe don't talk like a moron, like the above. Skillz? Haha I'm a white girl from Australia. Who am I trying to be? 

Oh, welcome


----------



## EA Rhyan (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome, and have fun


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2009)

Welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Battlemage (Jun 13, 2009)

Another wolfie avie?  We have a had an uprise in these.    Three in just this thread.  It use to be dragons and warriors and stuff.  
Welcome to the pack...


----------



## blackthorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Sup man, welcome to the site!


----------

